# blow torch - fire starter



## micaaronfl (Jan 21, 2011)

hi all,

does anyone use a blow torch to start their fire? i have been using the top down method and would like to skip using newspaper. when i try to light the kindling it seems to catch but then go out a few minutes later. im using kiln dried kindling.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 21, 2011)

The newspaper knots on top with a top down fire serve two important purposes. First they kick start the flue draft fast and second they burn the smoke from the kindling as it rises. If you aren't gonna use them you just as well start the fire bottom up.


----------



## micaaronfl (Jan 21, 2011)

ok if i started from the bottom up is there any tricks for a blowtorch or just sit there for 60 seconds flaming the kindling


----------



## par0thead151 (Jan 21, 2011)

micaaronfl said:
			
		

> ok if i started from the bottom up is there any tricks for a blowtorch or just sit there for 60 seconds flaming the kindling



i have only used a blow torch to start my fires.
anything else... is too much work.
blow torch applied to dry kindling will net you a fire in a minute, two max.


----------



## HotCoals (Jan 21, 2011)

I started my fire in Oct...still burning.


----------



## cmonSTART (Jan 22, 2011)

Same here, I've been burning one continuous fire since October pretty much.  

However, when I had my 30NC I used to use a torch to start it.  Works great!


----------



## micaaronfl (Jan 22, 2011)

lol since october, thats awesome.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 22, 2011)

By blow-torch, I presume you mean a hand-held propane torch.  Yes, I use one, and it has a handy trigger and auto-igniter.   I use the top-down method with half of a SuperCedar fire-starter.     I apply the torch to the wood for perhaps 30-45 sec, trying to avoid hitting the fire-starter at first.   Then I hit the fire-starter for a few seconds.   Works every time.   I don't use ANY newspaper any more.  My method may not be purely "top down", because the SuperCedar is not at the VERY top, but underneath the few pieces of kindling (usually cedar) at the top of the stack.

And if you were wondering, I use a propane bottle that I think is generally used on a Coleman camping stove, it's maybe 8-10" high and 4-5" diameter.   This "squat" form factor makes it a lot more stable than the tall skinny bottles.    And one of these bottles lasts well over one season !


----------



## micaaronfl (Jan 22, 2011)

stupid question, do u mean u hit the bottom wood for 30 seconds then hit the kindling?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 22, 2011)

Micaaronfl, you might consider taking advantage of Thomas' generous offer on the Super Cedars. Or at least ask him for a sample and he'll send you a few to try. We use 1/4 of one of the SC to start the fires and it works great. No more newspapers here. They are actually becoming scarce.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 22, 2011)

micaaronfl said:
			
		

> stupid question, do u mean u hit the bottom wood for 30 seconds then hit the kindling?


 Yes, the point is to get wood hot enough that it's outgassing (mostly methanol, that's how wood burns) before setting off the firestarter.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 23, 2011)

I suppose it would work, but I'm not about ready to wheel my torch tanks in the house to light a fire!  I guess if the stove was in the garage and I happened to have the torch set out I might use it, but why when I match or lighter works fine?

I do use a small propane plumber's torch to light fires in my burn barrel outside though since it normally won't blow out in all but the windiest conditions.


----------



## WES999 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have one of the Bernzomatic TS 8000 torches with push button  igniter, heavy duty torch, they put out a lot more heat than the standard torches.

For a cold start, I usually put some news paper on the bottom and a fire starter in the middle, light the starter and then paper, works great.

If there are some  hot coals, I throw in some kindling, open the door just enough to stick the torch  head in and give it a blast. Usually starts right up.

I  tried using the long barbecue lighters  %-P  but after  using a  propane torch I will never go back.


----------



## mtarbert (Jan 23, 2011)

A Guy I know starts his garage stove with Safety Flares. I swear....I have seen him do it. Stacks a load of wood in a big old Fisher and puts a flare in the mix and then lights it. Sure does stink for a few min but, creats a roaring fire. Not something I would do But.....


----------



## Thistle (Jan 23, 2011)

WES999 said:
			
		

> I have one of the Bernzomatic TS 8000 torches with push button  igniter, heavy duty torch, they put out a lot more heat than the standard torches.
> 
> For a cold start, I usually put some news paper on the bottom and a fire starter in the middle, light the starter and then paper, works great.
> 
> ...



Yup. Been doing the same for years myself.Those little bottles are cheap,less than $3 each.I rarely go through more 2 in a years time,that includes lighting the Weber grill & Brinkmann smoker in addition to the other usual shop tasks.The only time I have paper in there when lighting is to get rid of certain junk mail like credit card offers,old invoices,bank statements or cancelled checks etc that are 3-4 yrs old minimum.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 23, 2011)

HotCoals said:
			
		

> I started my fire in Oct...still burning.


 same here oct 31 and still going. i do use the torch to lght the firestarter makes it easy


----------



## Renovation (Jan 23, 2011)

Push button ignition propane torches are not only useful but fun.  

 They're one of those satisfying "competent tool user" items: 

"Need a fire started?  <click, poof>  Problem solved!"  :coolsmile:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 23, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> The only time I have paper in there when lighting is to get rid of certain junk mail like credit card offers,old invoices,bank statements or cancelled checks etc that are 3-4 yrs old minimum.


Doesn't look like you identify you stove in your signature, but I'd be careful with this if you have a catalytic.    I think some of that paper might contain lead or other stuff that could possibly harm the cat.


----------



## n3pro (Jan 24, 2011)

Same video as I alway post - Joe uses a torch.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like the guy is using some kind of propane torch?

When you say blow torch I am thinking oxy-acetylene, not a little deal to solder pipes!


----------



## MarkinNC (Jan 24, 2011)

I sometimes use a propane torch to light a firestarter.  Sometimes that fatwood is hard to start with a regular lighter.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 24, 2011)

Random thoughts . . .

I kind of like using matches . . . not sure why . . . it's just feels a little more satisfying . . . especially if I can cold start the stove with just a single match vs. using a lighter, propane torch or what have you.

To me the real secret to lighting a fire is not what you use to generate the initial flame . . . it's in the set up of the wood, kindling, tinder, paper, etc. . . . and of course how well seasoned and dry the fuel is . . . 

Of course I must confess it's been awhile since I've lit a fire from scratch . . . pretty much been going 24/7 since Fall.


----------

